# Tonights Crew ~out front ~



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2010)

Momma decided to show me her new lil ones' ... 
14 in all ! 
.....Just snaped these this evening...












Remember her and her mate from earlier posts?
JD~


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 16, 2010)

That would just be too much fun for me to have them around. Beautiful!


----------



## Candy (Apr 16, 2010)

Are these in your backyard? If they are I'm going to have to come over because I can't believe what it must be like to go outback at your house.  I love ducks, but I didn't realize that they had that many babies at one time. She's a busy mama.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> Are these in your backyard? If they are I'm going to have to come over because I can't believe what it must be like to go outback at your house.  I love ducks, but I didn't realize that they had that many babies at one time. She's a busy mama.


 its my front/side ....about 20 feet from the front door


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 17, 2010)

Im going to feed some ducks today at my local river!!

Aww aint they so cute and fluffy..they are also good lucking when older... i love ducks xx


----------



## Isa (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww beautiful pics! very peaceful scenery


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww soo cute!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 17, 2010)

Your pictures are great, as usual. Nothing has hatched yet over here ....should be any day now....we have mostly Mallards, and geese...too many geese. They are so adorable when they are little.


----------

